# Adult weight/size?



## Heidi Cecilie

Ludde weighed 5 kilograms (11 lbs) at 13 weeks. How much will he weigh as an adult? Is he a "big" cockapoo? Are there rules that says you can time the puppys weight at 3 months with 2 or 3?


----------



## Heidi Cecilie

By the way - I found this


----------



## kendal

i weight Delta on monday and she was 10.5 lbs she was 14 weeks old yeasterday. their a couple of pups on hear about the same age as Delta and ludde would be interested to see how much they weigh. 

Delta is an american cocker X min poodle


----------



## Heidi Cecilie

Ludde is English Cocker x Miniature. Weighed him today, and he's now 5,4 kg's (11,88 lbs). He will be 14 weeks tomorrow


----------



## kendal

lol boy tend to be bigger than girls lol. Delta is already bigger than an 18 week old american X toy poodle


----------



## barrelman

My f1 english cocker x miniature poodle is boy is 5 months old and weighs 6.6kg. He sounds big from what Your all saying


----------



## Dawny

hi wispa is currently 11.6kg and 14 inches high, you can feel her ribs (just) and she has a waist so i think thats about right?!


----------



## AndreaS

Wow... When I brought Ruby for her first check up - approximately 15 weeks, she only weighed 7.7 lbs. My tiny little girl...


----------



## kendal

is she a min or toy cross? i weighed Delta this morning she is now 12lb lol she will be 15 weeks on thursday.


----------



## AndreaS

I don't know actually. Maybe her papa was a toy... I don't know, is that bad? I just saw her and took her, no questions asked  Fell in love instantly.


----------



## kendal

im guessing it was a pet shop you got her from then. i think its nice to know your dogs history. my girls cam with a pedigree sheet that gives me their grate grate grate grandpairents, turns out one of our girls has the same blood line in her as one of my mums old cockers.


----------



## AndreaS

No it was a breeder.... however, it was an interesting experience. A woman did it out of her home with her daughter ("Erin" of Erin's Puppy Love) apparently. BUT the daughter was VERY rude and wouldn't help the extremely overweight and arthritic mother with the dog..... not to mention the other woman working for her who didn't speak english, and the mother didn't speak spanish..... so that was fun...... BUT Erin spoke spanish but was too busy blow drying her hair to help. ANYWAY, we didn't even see the parents or the kennel, they just brought her upstairs. We fell in love with her instantly, but couldn't WAIT to get our little girl and get out of there ASAP.


----------



## paul1959

Jessica is 4 months old now and weighs 5.85kg.


----------



## connie

Milo is 2 years and 8 months old now. He weighs about 30 lbs. but his vet says he should lose about 3 lbs. So he is on calorie reduced kibble (from the vet) and cut way down on treats. He started another agility for fun course last night to try to help get more exercise.


----------



## Heidi Cecilie

Just weighed him again: 6.5 kilos (or 14,3 lbs). That means he gains about 1,1 lbs a week. Is it too much perhaps? He looks just right, but is it normal that they grow this fast?


----------



## Dylansmum

Dylan is 20 weeks and about 6-7 kilos now (14lbs). I was told he was a toy cross but I think he'll be quite big.


----------



## Nessie

kendal said:


> i weight Delta on monday and she was 10.5 lbs she was 14 weeks old yeasterday. their a couple of pups on hear about the same age as Delta and ludde would be interested to see how much they weigh.
> 
> Delta is an american cocker X min poodle


Hi Kendal!
I see you have got a new puppy  she is so cute :love-eyes:

From Nessie at 
www.cockerpoo.egensajt.se/forum


----------



## kendal

hey welcome how are nessie and Falcor doing, will need to go back a post more photos, not been on since this time last year i think. wow thats a long time.


----------



## Nessie

Nessie and Falkor are doing just fine.
Nessie had 3 wonderful puppies last summer :baby2:


----------



## kendal

aww cute, was that hef first litter, was she a good mum. 
are you still in touch with the pupies owners.


----------



## kendal

aww cute, was that hef first litter, was she a good mum. 
are you still in touch with the pupies owners.


----------



## Heidi Cecilie

Ludde will be 20 weeks on Saturday, and is now 7,7 kilograms - or 17 lbs


----------



## kendal

Delta is the same age and 14.3lbs but she is a girl and an american/min cross


----------



## Nessie

kendal said:


> aww cute, was that hef first litter, was she a good mum.
> are you still in touch with the pupies owners.


She was the best mom ever roud: and Falcor was the funny babysitter who played with the puppies so Nessie could have a break 

Of course I'm still in contact with the new owners  they don't live far away from here and we are all members of the Cockapoo Club of Sweden www.cockerpoosverige.se


----------



## Heidi Cecilie

Wow. Ludde is already 14,5 inches at 20 weeks. Wonder how much they contintue to grow...


----------



## kendal

haha delta is 14" lol im exspecting her to get to atleast 17" well im hopong so anyway. i think becaus i know she is an American cross and i have been told they are smalled i keep looking at her thinking she should be taller. but if she is almost the smae sive as a male English then she is doing better than i thaught lol im very happy now


----------



## AzureStarline

As of last Thursday, at 16 weeks old, Ramona weighed 12.7 pounds and Kira 12.2 pounds.


----------



## lady amanda

*lady's weight*

Hey Guys,
I am trying to guess how big my Lady will be when she is full grown...we had her at the vet last night they said she weighs 11 pounds and she is almost 17 weeks old....does anyone have a guess as to what she will weigh when she stops growing??
What's the average growth rate/period for a cockapoo?? anyone know?


----------



## kendal

is she an american or english cocker cross toy or min poodle. my girl is Inca is the talist girl cockapoo that i know of it think. she is about 17-18" at the sholder. she has put on a bit of weight lol like my self so will need to weigh her again. 

if you know how big mum and dad were you should have a good idea how big she will get.


----------



## lady amanda

*lady's weight*

Hi, Lady's Mom was and English cockerspaniel at 20 pounds and her dad was a miniture poodle at 10 pounds....I did not get to meet the parents unfortunately...but that is what I was told...the breeder told me to expect her to be around 15 pounds...but with her being just over 4 months and already 11 pounds i am thinking 15 might be low....any opinions?


----------



## lady amanda

*btw*

By the way...Kendal your cockapoo family is just adorable!!! such a great mix of colours...are they all yours?


----------



## kendal

they can all be different. at the moment Gypsy and Delta are the same weight 18lb Gypsy is 4years old Delta about 6months. where as Echo is 25lb 2years where as Inca is 22lb 4years. so they are all different. she may all of a sudden take a groth spurt. 

and yes they are all mine


----------



## barrelman

Just done a regular weight check on Stanley. He's an F1 boy. Dad is miniature poodle and mum an English cocker. He's 10.5 months measures 28cm (15"), to shoulder and weighs 10.0kg (22lbs). He seems to have reached full height but is still putting on weight although only about 0.5kg per month. He seems very fit and slender, ribs are easy to feel and he has a clearly defined waist. I expect him to add a bit more weight but not much. He gets 2 walks a day normally about a total of 4 miles a day. At least one walk is 30 mins + off lead. 
How does this compare with your dog


----------



## JulesB

Wow I think my little Betty Boo is a proper little tiny dog!! She is an English cross toy poodle and is a year old next month and still only weighs 4.95kg. 

I love knowing what size other people's dogs are!


----------



## embee

barrelman said:


> Just done a regular weight check on Stanley. He's an F1 boy. Dad is miniature poodle and mum an English cocker. He's 10.5 months measures 28cm (15"), to shoulder and weighs 10.0kg (22lbs). He seems to have reached full height but is still putting on weight although only about 0.5kg per month. He seems very fit and slender, ribs are easy to feel and he has a clearly defined waist. I expect him to add a bit more weight but not much. He gets 2 walks a day normally about a total of 4 miles a day. At least one walk is 30 mins + off lead.
> How does this compare with your dog


Flo is similar to Stanley at 15" and 10.7kg and is 16months. She is a solid build, square and chunky but very lean. She has one 1 hour off lead walk cross country each day and also gets a couple of sessions retrieving her ball in the garden.


----------



## Shelly

Hi
I'm new this site, I got my Pippa 2 weeks ago, she is 19 weeks old now and weighs 6.5Kg. Her mum was English Cocker and her dad was a minature Poodle. You can just feel her ribs but she doesn't seam to want to eat much.

I have no idea how big she will grow so will be interested to see what gets posted on this thread


----------



## wilfiboy

Mables double Betty, she's 9.8 kg and 6mnths but like Flo gets at least an hour off lead, dontknow how tall she is cant find my tape measure, but you can feel her ribs and certainly see her waist now the poor things been sheared by the vet lol x


----------



## caradunne

So interesting! I did keep records of Izzy's growth but unfortunately can't find the early ones.

At 6 months she was 5.2 K
At 6.5 months she was 5.7 K
At 7 months she was 6.1 K

Her weight has not really changed since then, I have just weighed her and she is 6.2 K today at nearly 11 months old.

Her dad was an American Cocker and her mum a minature poodle.


----------



## embee

Just dug out Flo's records so you have something to compare to:

Born 12 Nov 2009

8 weeks - 9"
11 weeks - 4.4kg 12"
15 weeks - 6kg
4 months - 6.5kg
5 months - 7.3kg
6 months - Moved onto junior food
7 months - 14"
8 months - 1st season
11 months - Spayed
13 months - 10.2kg
14 months - 10.5kg
14.5 months 31 Jan - 10.75kg
15 months - 10.7kg 15"


----------



## Mogdog

Very interesting to compare the weights, they vary so much. Like Betty Boo, my Maisie is another little one at around 5kg. She will be 2 in June, American mum and mini poodle dad. She is smaller than we expected but easy to pop in the sink to wash mud of feet!


----------



## JulesB

Mogdog said:


> Very interesting to compare the weights, they vary so much. Like Betty Boo, my Maisie is another little one at around 5kg. She will be 2 in June, American mum and mini poodle dad. She is smaller than we expected but easy to pop in the sink to wash mud of feet!


LOL that's what I do with Betty! No need to use the bath when I can put her in the sink! Also I can take her into Costa as they let me carry her in to collect my take out as she is so easily portable so can't complaing!

Maisie is tiny for a mini poodle cross!

I wish I knew what size the rest of Betty's litter ended up and I am still in touch with the breeder but she hasn't said the size of the rest.

Do you know what weight Maisie was whey you got her? Betty's first vet trip the day after I got her at 8.5 weeks she was weighed at 1.4kg.


----------



## Enneirda.

'Lo is 12 pounds and 14 inches square. She's lean, just a little thicker then a poodle. She was done growing at 9 months besides for thickened up by about a pound after that.


----------



## Heidi Cecilie

Ludde is now, at almost 8 months, 11.1 kg (or 24,42 lbs)


----------



## kendal

Heidi Cecilie said:


> Ludde is now, at almost 8 months, 11.1 kg (or 24,42 lbs)


how tall is he, i think Delta is almost 20lbs and between 15-16"


----------



## Heidi Cecilie

kendal said:


> how tall is he, i think Delta is almost 20lbs and between 15-16"


15,74" to be exact


----------



## Mogdog

JulesB said:


> LOL that's what I do with Betty! No need to use the bath when I can put her in the sink! Also I can take her into Costa as they let me carry her in to collect my take out as she is so easily portable so can't complaing!
> 
> Maisie is tiny for a mini poodle cross!
> 
> I wish I knew what size the rest of Betty's litter ended up and I am still in touch with the breeder but she hasn't said the size of the rest.
> 
> Do you know what weight Maisie was whey you got her? Betty's first vet trip the day after I got her at 8.5 weeks she was weighed at 1.4kg.


Jules, I can't remember exactly what Maisie weighed when we got her (at 10 weeks) but think it was about l.7kg. She has filled out a bit recently and is now 5.4kg. I found out after getting her that she was the smallest in her litter, but it doesn't matter - size isn't everything!


----------



## JulesB

Mogdog said:


> Jules, I can't remember exactly what Maisie weighed when we got her (at 10 weeks) but think it was about l.7kg. She has filled out a bit recently and is now 5.4kg. I found out after getting her that she was the smallest in her litter, but it doesn't matter - size isn't everything!


I love the fact that Betty is my tiny monster! The people I got her from thought she would be small and she was the smallest in the litter, would love to know the size of the rest of the litter, will have to pop the breeder an email and see if she knows any more about the other dogs from the litter.

What is bizarre is the number of people who ask if she is a cockapoo as her size has thrown them as she is so much smaller than so many cockapoo's.


----------



## lady amanda

She is tiny, Lady has not grown even the slightest in the last little while, she grew so fast that I thought she would be huge but now she is in 7th month and is just 12 pounds. she won't let me get her body measurements...she things the measuring tape is a fun toy


----------



## JulesB

lady amanda said:


> She is tiny, Lady has not grown even the slightest in the last little while, she grew so fast that I thought she would be huge but now she is in 7th month and is just 12 pounds. she won't let me get her body measurements...she things the measuring tape is a fun toy


Mine runs away from the tape measure as she is a bit scared of it for some reason!!!

Betty was much the same, she grew quickly at first and then it slowed right down from 6 months or so. I had her weighed in November when she had conjuctivitis and she weighed 4.75kg she's only put on 200g in the last 3 months so I think she is pretty much done growing.


----------



## Georgiapeach

I imagine that a correct weight all depends on the particular cross breeding of dogs. The larger the poodle, and the larger the cocker type, the larger the cross will be.

Rosie is finally down to between 20-21 pounds after hitting a high of 28.2 pounds when she lived with my MIL ! She has about 5 more pounds to lose before she's the correct weight. My MIL got her at a pet shop 7 years ago this spring (ugh!), so I have no idea about her background. She's a little taller than my small miniature poodle - maybe 13 inches tall? She finally looks thinner and ALMOST has the beginnings of a waist! I can feel her ribs if I mash on them, whereas before, no amount of poking or prodding produced any feeling other than blubber...blechhh. Wow, I just looked at my signature picture - I need to post a new one! 

From what I've read, Cockapoos tend to get overweight very easily. I've also read that for every pound a dog is overweight, it's like 4-5 pounds on a person - yikes! Of course, extra weight puts a lot of stress on joints and organs - just like it does on a human. We've watched our lab's weight like a hawk since he was a pup (another breed that tends to get overweight easily), and he's still at a good weight at the ripe old age of 14!


----------



## lady amanda

wow, rosie has been doing GREAT!!! can't wait to see updated pictures


----------



## kendal

Georgiapeach said:


> From what I've read, Cockapoos tend to get overweight very easily. I've also read that for every pound a dog is overweight, it's like 4-5 pounds on a person - yikes! Of course, extra weight puts a lot of stress on joints and organs - just like it does on a human. We've watched our lab's weight like a hawk since he was a pup (another breed that tends to get overweight easily), and he's still at a good weight at the ripe old age of 14!


they get it from the cocker, they can put on weight just looking at food lol 

i have only met one fat poodle and i mean fat he was a standered poodle but could make 2 normal poodles.


----------



## JulesB

Wow well done Rosie!!! Can't wait to see the before and after pics! xx


----------



## embee

Well done Rosie from Mandy and Flo. Also look forward to seeing some updated pictures.


----------



## Mogdog

JulesB said:


> Mine runs away from the tape measure as she is a bit scared of it for some reason!!!
> 
> Betty was much the same, she grew quickly at first and then it slowed right down from 6 months or so. I had her weighed in November when she had conjuctivitis and she weighed 4.75kg she's only put on 200g in the last 3 months so I think she is pretty much done growing.


Betty looks sweet. I expect she is done with growing now - but she may fill out a little bit. I'm not very good at attaching pictures but my husband/sons have promised to help me so if I figure out how to do it, will post some tomorrow!


----------

